
Send Letters, Not Emails - fjk
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/data_mine_1/2013/06/nsa_surveillance_why_the_post_office_doesn_t_spy_on_your_mail_the_way_nsa.single.html
======
awqrre
I think that the government is trying to grab as much power as possible by
exploiting old laws that were too specific. But of course privacy should
remain.

